

Show HN: Review my new app grndctrl - the dashboard for your wallet - illdave
http://grndctrl.com/

======
hmottestad
Looks pretty :) Conceptually it's decent. However I don't think I'll be able
to keep up with adding all my expenses.

What you really need is some sort of import function. My internet banking lets
me export csv files (in many flavours). Importing these once a month would
probably be ok.

My csv files also have a text for each transaction (also from my visa card).
Being able to group transactions based on this text would be nice. Eg. all
transactions with Coop, Kiwi, Meny or ICA should be grouped into groceries.

~~~
illdave
Thanks very much - I didn't know that banks did that (I'm pretty sure the ones
I'm with in the UK don't), but that does sound pretty useful - I'll look into
it.

